# I can't get no respect.



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

tune out the music kid. keep your head down and keep shooting. what I learned from being a young guy shooting with adults, is don't be a tool bag. be respectful and just shoot.


----------



## $wagitarias (Sep 6, 2016)

OK thanks. Do you shoot compound or recurve?


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Quit yer whinning and shoot. Let your scores do your talking for you.


----------



## $wagitarias (Sep 6, 2016)

I like to do just that. *said the 2 time state champion*


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm 15 and have no problems getting respect by giving it. Judging by you username, grammar, and posts, I have a hard time believing you are very respectful and modest to other archers. I could be wrong and you could be a stand up kid. If that's the case, just ignore them.


----------



## $wagitarias (Sep 6, 2016)

OK no offense, but I took the username on a dare. And as for my spelling and grammar, I just got a new phone, and usually post in a hurry. I'm a nerd bro. My real problem is being taken seriously, and not being laughed off as a "lucky shot" even when I win.


----------



## devinesZ (May 2, 2010)

I agree with catcher, chill out. Be respectful and once you prove yourself over and over they will know you are the real deal. If you talk about of trash an act like a jerk, then you will get treated as such. If you know you are good, then be modest and press on. You have to have thick skin, be a duck and let the water (trash talk) roll off your back.


----------



## $wagitarias (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey thanks guys, looking back I wasn't all that humble and appreciate the advice! Good luck going forward.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

well...at least u dont get racial discriminated like I always do.

archery is an individual sport, no one can take away ur scores no matter, just keep ur chin up and be strong n friendly, u dont need respect from other to perform.

I find being confidently friendly yet ready for everything work out best, much better than passively humble or aggressively strong.


----------



## jaspervtec (Jun 27, 2007)

just send it


----------



## khromrell (Sep 18, 2018)

Focus on yourself, not how anyone else shoots or responds.


----------

